# To California!



## mesyhedgehog (Dec 5, 2009)

I am going to california by plane in a few weeks, and im fully aware hedgehogs are illegal to own their. However, are hedgehogs allowed if you ust want to bring thrm with you for 2 weeks?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Anytime you take an animal into an area it's not legal you run the risk of officials taking the animal if found. I'm not sure how strict California is but I know that Pennsylvania is extremely strict to the point where I wouldn't even feel comfortable driving through to get to another destination. You may be able to get in and out without them being found but it's definitely a risk. Not trying to sound all scary or anything, just that there would be a risk involved. Maybe there will be someone that has traveled there before though that could give more specific information on how strict California is. There may be owners from Cali here but they probably won't identify themselves to stay anonymous for their hedgies sake.

Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

It seems safer to find a babysitter. I would be glad to hedgie-sit for you, but it seems as if we're a little far away from each other XD


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would also recommend finding a good hedgiesitter.  California can be pretty nasty about their exotics laws.


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

I would defiantly just find a hedgie sitter. A lot of my relatives live in Georgia and want to see Lily, but they are illegal in Georgia and I don't feel comfortable taking her there with me. Plus, she gets carsick. Also, going by plane would be riskier as they are not gentle with handling carriers and temperatures are very cold and fluctuate a lot: viewtopic.php?f=12&t=12448


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It would suprise me that an airline would accept a pet to be flown into a state where they're illegal. Have you checked with the airline already?


----------

